# Maj. Nelson's 66'



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone other than me try and catch reruns of I Dream Of Jeanie just to see his GTO? One episode it appears to be Marina T or Blue Charcoal with pin striping and the next it looks like Fountain Blue with no striping.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, you're not the only one. In the first episodes, it's a '65 GTO droptop, followed by a '66 and a '67. I think the '65 episodes were in B&W, though, so hard to tell. That show needs MORE GTO cameos and more Barbara Eden, though!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> No, you're not the only one. In the first episodes, it's a '65 GTO droptop, followed by a '66 and a '67. I think the '65 episodes were in B&W, though, so hard to tell. That show needs MORE GTO cameos and more Barbara Eden, though!



GTOs are back in vogue....I noticed what looked like a 66 on the movie Forest Gump last night.

The recent movie My Best Friend's Girl showcases a 67 as well.

Like fine wine.....


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Judge...I just KNOW you are watching those reruns for Barbara Eden...course...Jeannie AND the GTO would be nice, right???
Bill


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I just watched the movie "Bandits" with Bruce Williis and Billy Bob Thornton.....Bruce drives a very nice Burgundy '67 GTO hardtop with black interior, American Torque-Thrusts, and a stick shift! In the oder, 1986 movie, "Something Wild", Melanie Griffith drives a well worn, Gulf Turqoise '67 GTO convertible with PAISLEY interior!!!
Has anybody checked out the vintage GTO commercials on youtube? There are some GREAT commercials from '64-'72, and well worth viewing!!! Especially "The Humbler". Check it out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> Judge...I just KNOW you are watching those reruns for Barbara Eden...course...Jeannie AND the GTO would be nice, right???
> Bill


Barbara Eden? You mean shes in that show? :lol:

Recent episode she was driving the GTO and got pulled over by a cop. Nice shots of the interior. Oh yea and the shots of her weren't too bad either. LOL


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Koppster said:


> GTOs are back in vogue....I noticed what looked like a 66 on the movie Forest Gump last night.
> 
> The recent movie My Best Friend's Girl showcases a 67 as well.
> 
> Like fine wine.....


 A 66 GTO picks Gump up while he is hitch hiking..:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1st. Go to Coco Beach Fla.
2nd. Find a bottle on the beach, and rub it
3rd. When Jeannie smokes out of the bottle, have her blink you a brand new GTO ( give her the dealer order form with specs/options).........
4th. Get a black 67 for me.......arty:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I just watched the movie "Bandits" with Bruce Williis and Billy Bob Thornton.....Bruce drives a very nice Burgundy '67 GTO hardtop with black interior, American Torque-Thrusts, and a stick shift! In the oder, 1986 movie, "Something Wild", Melanie Griffith drives a well worn, Gulf Turqoise '67 GTO convertible with PAISLEY interior!!!
> Has anybody checked out the vintage GTO commercials on youtube? There are some GREAT commercials from '64-'72, and well worth viewing!!! Especially "The Humbler". Check it out.



Jeff, being a 1967 owner, my favorite is the 1967 commercial, with the actor with the serious voice saying basically -- "if you can't handle it, you're dismissed." "The Humbler" is too cool for the room, with the guy driving "The Humbler" looking disdainfully at everyone else's ride. Additionally, there are one of those horrible shows on the CW network that features a 1969 Judge. Don't know the name of the show. The "Bonnie and Clyde" 1968 commercial also has a few laughs ("Finance it, Clyde.") Regards, Paul.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Seinfeld had an episode where George borrowed a '65 - '67 era Blue GTO to take his girlfriend on a date with. It was supposed to help his "bad" image he was trying to portray. He did, however, refer to it as a '68. Oooops!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

*some quick links:*



ppurfield001 said:


> The "Bonnie and Clyde" 1968 commercial also has a few laughs ("Finance it, Clyde.") Regards, Paul.


YouTube - 1968 Pontiac GTO Commercial


ppurfield001 said:


> "The Humbler" is too cool for the room, with the guy driving "The Humbler" looking disdainfully at everyone else's ride.


YouTube - 70 GTO Humbler Commercial


ppurfield001 said:


> the actor with the serious voice


 YouTube - 1967 GTO COMMERCIAL

This commercial is kinda cool too with a nice looking '66:
YouTube - No Problem


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Seinfeld GTO was Tyrol Blue '67. Yes, I love that "serious" GTO guy in the '67 ad, too. I actually remember the Bonnie and Clyde ad, as the movie with Faye Dunaway and Warren Beatty came out the previous year. The "serious" guy's tone, almost condescending, patronizing: He understands if poor little you is not "cool" enouhg to "dig" the Great One for '67....just step on out to your Pontiac dealer and all will be forgiven and made right....What an era. Thank gooddness for the computer and youtube, or these 40 year old gems would be lost forever!!! Now, to watch that 19 year-old dweeb impress all the hot chicks at the drive in in his '70 again as I que up "The Humbler" for the N-teenth time!!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Not a GTO, but found this "meltdown" on youtube. Forgive me if this is a hijack....

YouTube - Burnout gone bad, Hot Rod Mayhem


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Tri-Power, the videos rock, now I've got a new place to hang out and drool over GTOs

BTW, I found the 2 videos that were posted on eBay for my car:

YouTube - 1964 GTO for Sale eBay


YouTube - 1964 Pontiac GTO


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice! :cool


----------

